# North Florida Amateur Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#7 Bay O/H Keith Pharr
2nd-#13 Flurry H/Wayne Curtis O/David Aul
3rd-#3 Chance H/ Keith Farmer O/Glen Keen
4th-#16 Dallas H/Ray Voigt O/Scott Leonescu
RJ-#15 Bleu O/H Elizabeth Jerome

JAMS- 1,10,11

congrats to All !!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go QAA Bay and Keith!!!
We hope your training partners do as well in the Am!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Correction:
3rd - #5 Ashlands Tru-Blue Mischief H/Davis Arthur O/Stuart Richardson


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Buck for correcting the results. Dog # 5 Grace did get 3rd with Davis Arthur as the handler. 


Valarie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry about the wrong info in Qual 3rd place....I did get it second hand.
Apologizes to Davis Arthur and Stuart Richardson


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish 7 dogs left to run.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,3,12,13,14,18,19,21,24,25,30,32,33,34,35,36,39,41,42,44,50,51,52,56,57,58,60,61,62,63,65,74,75,76,77,79,82,83

38 Total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Sorry about the wrong info in Qual 3rd place....I did get it second hand.
> Apologizes to Davis Arthur and Stuart Richardson


Gee Brenda, we'd hate to have to dock your pay
Thanks for being such a great reporter!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,13,21,24,32,33,39,44,50,56,60,61,62,63,76,83

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,4,6,7,11,12,15,19,22,23,24,26,30,32,37,41,42,49,52,53

21 total

******AMATEUR WILL BE STARTING AT 9am******


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water marks

4,7,11,12,15,22,24,26,30,32,49

11 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#33 Roxie H/Ray Voigt O/William Benson (Qualified for Natl Open)
2nd-#32 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla 
3rd-#13 Jerry Lee H/Ray Voigt O/JM & LK DuBose
4th-#76 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
RJ -#83 Blue H/Al Arthur O/ Bill Goldstein

JAMs- 1,21,24,33,39,44,50,56,60,61,62,63

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Any word on the Derby?

rita


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

What's happening at the Amateur? Have they finished yet?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Last I heard, they were moving and resetting up the 4th. That was mid day sometime.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st-#8 Ace O/H Jerry Younglove
2nd-#12 Tully O/H Bev & Jerry Burns
3rd-#13 Quiz H/Hugh Arthur O/John McCallie
4th-#4 Mardi H/Hugh Arthur O/Grayson Kelly
RJ-#3
JAMS- 1,7,9,10

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#7 Jewel O/H Lydia Fekula (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#22 Ruby O/H Lydia Fekula
3rd-#49 Rosie O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)
4th -#26 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#37

JAMS- 4,24,30

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Brenda and congrats. but that would be Bev and Jerry Burns with the 2nd place Derby and this puts him on the Derby list at 15 months! His momma, "Pixie" who we lost to cancer last May would be very proud.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! Derby list at 15 months is quite a feat, Bev! Sounds like another Pixie! Congratulations!

Also, Congratulations to Jerry Younglove on owning and handling Seaside's Ace of Spades to his Derby Win! 

rita


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Bev & Tully on your derby placement! Go goldens! 
Best of luck at Jacksonville next weekend, we are doing golden show stuff instead at the GRCA eastern regional. Let's hope for blue ribbons for everyone


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Wayne Curtis, & Magic Trick's "Flurry" for placing 2nd in the QUAL at the N.Florida RC Fall FT. Two placements back to back, Fantastic job Fox Hollow Retrievers.


----------

